# Trex Decking Discoloration



## AbeBarker (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, I notice that the wave of Trex decking that has washed over is now looking putrid. I refuse to install it now. Sorry about the trouble. I use "Lattitude" and TimberTech".


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a couple big threads around here with the same opinion as you.


----------



## mrsmac (Mar 29, 2008)

*Dissastisfied with Trex*



ozarkee said:


> My three year old Trex Deck looks awful with dark spots and fading. There are no trees above the deck - blue sky and air. Trex has said they do not honor claims involving discoloration if there is no damage. It looks awful and we paid big bucks for the stuff. Be aware that Trex has a problem and they know it. After putting you through a long warranty process that excludes the dealer and installer - they simply deny the claim. Both the installer and the dealer say our deck is bad - but Trex will not honor any claims. I would not recommend a Trex Deck under any circumstances. :furious:


We installed a Winchester grey deck in April 2006.

Last summer it had weathered to several different shades of grey, the large panels we had installed to cover the ends of the boards had warped to such an extent the the screws sheard off in one place and the warped board dislodged a piece of downpipe in another. We are talking warping of at least an inch.

The ends of about half the boards have split from the screws to the end, and we have black spots all over the surface - though not always on adjoining boards - very strange.

It is also unbearable to walk on in bare feet in the sun.

We started a claim under the warranty last October. Eventually, they sent an independent evaluator out to look at the deck about 3 weeks ago. Of course, he could not comment.

Today, we received a letter denying any liabilty. Thye referred to the photos we sent them last year, telling us that they could see (from the photos) that the screws were closer to the ends of the boards than the recommended on inch. We have measured them all - they are all at one inch.

They made no reference to the report, and did not address any of the other issues we cited in our complaint

I have not replied to them yet. I have read posts about Trex in the carpentry seciton of the website as well as the construction section, so i know there are many other dissatisfied customers out there. How many does it take to get Trex to admit there is a problem with their product.

I had a relpy to this same post from a class action law suit attorney in NY - has he contacted you too? I intend to reply to Trex telling them what I think of their warranty.
_Last edited by mrsmac : 04-23-2008 at 09:18 PM. _


----------



## ozarkee (Jan 14, 2008)

*Trex Deck*

This is typical gotcha capitalism by Trex practiced widely in corporate America today. They have no intentions of honoring any warranties. Trex has refused to fix our awful deck and my take is they could care less about anything other than saying no. My deck still has dark spots and looks terrible. These forums are my only outlet to holding Trex accountable in the least. Costing them business is my only option left. That is too bad, Trex should be listening to their customers and helping us fix this ugly deck. Instead they are shafting their customers and laughing all the way to the bank. Trex is expensive. Don't buy it and let everyone know!


----------



## mrsmac (Mar 29, 2008)

*Trex decking unsatisfactory*



ozarkee said:


> This is typical gotcha capitalism by Trex practiced widely in corporate America today. They have no intentions of honoring any warranties. Trex has refused to fix our awful deck and my take is they could care less about anything other than saying no. My deck still has dark spots and looks terrible. These forums are my only outlet to holding Trex accountable in the least. Costing them business is my only option left. That is too bad, Trex should be listening to their customers and helping us fix this ugly deck. Instead they are shafting their customers and laughing all the way to the bank. Trex is expensive. Don't buy it and let everyone know!


This is a reply to my post I got today 

"I am a class action attorney investigating Trex claims. If anyone would like to discuss problems with trex decking (including mold, splitting, crumbling, discoloration, etc...), please contact me at: _sorry not the place for this_"

Have you heard from this guy? I am thinking of contacting him - what is there to lose? Trex already had to settle a class action lawsuit in 2004. Having paid over $9000 for materials I was expecting to have a fabulous deck for the next 20 years or so. Now I have an ugly problem on my hands.


----------



## jamalily (May 14, 2008)

*TREX deck are awful and TREX will not stand by it's product*

I have read the other posts and dont want to bother repeating what has been said. I have had the same experiences. The material is not as warrented and the company does not stand behind it.

DO NOT USE TREX EVER, NO MATTER WHAT.

I would also be careful of other composits and see old examples before committing..


----------



## junia (May 17, 2008)

*Glad I read this before buying Trex!*

Our local lumber yard actually suggested the internet to compare the types of composite decking since we were not certain what material to use on our 15x15 repacement deck! I am glad I read your review first before purchasing TREX. The Eureka dealer also told me it took forever for Trex manufacturer to reimburse them for replacement due to a customer's complaint, so its not only the customers Trex is shorting/stifing! It's also the dealers. Eventually they were reimbursed but now have discontinued carrying Trex because of the attitude & time it took to resolve their issue with them. I think this one time I will concede the decision to my husband & go with real wood decking. Thank you! - junia


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Mrsmac
Lay A Wooden Ruler Down Along The Edgegs Of The Deck And Take Some Pictures. Copy The Reply The Sent You And Send It Back With A Copy Of The Photo, And Explain To Them That You Want Them To Honer There Warrenty,and If Not, Explain To Them You Were Contacted By A Attorney You Is Going To Start A Class Action Law Suit And If Nothing Is Done Your Going To Seek His Services. Good Luck.


----------



## elscorcho (Apr 29, 2008)

AbeBarker said:


> Yeah, I notice that the wave of Trex decking that has washed over is now looking putrid. I refuse to install it now. Sorry about the trouble. I use "Lattitude" and TimberTech".


I installed a Timbertech deck 5 years ago on the recommendation of a contractor friend-it stills looks great. Its a shame that Trex is treating people the way that they are. Your not the first person I've heard complain about it.


----------



## iisk8 (May 27, 2008)

*TREX Decking Southshore Long Island Madira Deck*

I just tried to clean my 1000sq ft Trex deck which was filled with mold and mildew with Corte Clean, after taking 3 days of labor intensive exercise and much water it looks better but not 100% or even close. I noticed everyone's comments and have started to see my decking splitting where the boards meet from the screws splitting. I didn't know about the other class action suit (I believe I would have qualified for inclusion in it). I have got to do something the deck looks gross. 

Suggestions???


----------



## Pat M (Oct 1, 2008)

Dear Iisk8
I am a representative of Trex and wanted to address your decking concerns. Please contact me at 800-BUY-TREX or [email protected] at your convenience.

Pat M


----------



## CorteClean (Oct 13, 2008)

*RE: (iisk8) TREX Decking Southshore Long Island Madira Deck*



iisk8 said:


> I just tried to clean my 1000sq ft Trex deck which was filled with mold and mildew with Corte Clean, after taking 3 days of labor intensive exercise and much water it looks better but not 100% or even close. I noticed everyone's comments and have started to see my decking splitting where the boards meet from the screws splitting. I didn't know about the other class action suit (I believe I would have qualified for inclusion in it). I have got to do something the deck looks gross.
> 
> Suggestions???


Based on your statements concerning your use of Corte Clean, I am 100% convinced that you did not use Corte Clean correctly by reading and following its label directions to properly clean your Trex deck. 

I have personally cleaned numerous Trex and other brands of composites with Corte Clean of the nastiest stains caused by mold, mildew, grease, oil, rust, tannin, etc. It has never taken me "3 days of labor intensive exercise" to clean 1000 sq ft. I wish you would have called us. We would have saved you alot of time and hassle. 

We do not want any person to be dissapointed with Corte Clean when cleaning Trex or any other composite deck, dock or fence. We stand behind Corte Clean 100% with a money back guarantee as long as the customer purchases enough product to clean the intended square footage and reads and follows the Corte Clean label directions. Corte Clean has a 100% success rate when properly used.

If you or any person has any further questions, please visit the www.corteclean.com website or call 415 924-9500


----------



## curapa (Nov 13, 2007)

I did not read all of the posts to this thread but as a professional deck contractor I would not consider stains as a cause for legal action.

Many contractors will "sell you" on composite decking as a completely maintenance free and miracle cure product. 

If you spill something on composite it will stain, If you dont keep debris off of it it will stain, if you drag your furniture on it, it will scratch.

As far as cracking, splintering or other similar issues, yes there in a reason for legal recourse.

Personally I do not use or endorse Trex for many reasons.


----------



## normanr (Aug 20, 2007)

Can you stain TREX decking material?


----------



## Meredith (Jan 19, 2009)

*Trex decking problems*

Hi All, 


Trex lost a lawsuit a few years ago because their deck materials didn’t stand up as advertised. Now, other homeowners are seeing their Trex decks rot, warp and fall apart. 

I work with a law firm that filed a lawsuit against Trex for misrepresenting their materials and then failing to help homeowners with repair costs. The suit represents everyone who has a deck made from Trex materials and are experiencing rot, warp or degrading of any kind. Anyone who’s experienced problems since 2004 can join. It’s worth checking out.

You can learn more about the case by visiting the Hagens Berman Sobol Shapiro website and selecting Trex Company under the list of Featured Cases.


----------



## Semiretired48 (Oct 10, 2008)

Re: Contacting Trex-this might help or not, but it's worth a try. Try the website planetfeedback.com. If Trex is listed on there, you may be able to send a letter directly to the people at the top before it's ignored and dumped by someone further down the line. Also, you can post your problem there for other consumers to read as well. I'd also go ahead and file a formal complaint with the Better Business Bureau. They'll then contact Trex about your problem as well. Sooner or later the fools at Trex will figure out that if enough people hear about their antics they'll have to either make good on their warranties or close shop.As a final thought, consider contacting you state consumer protection department to see if the might persue the problem.
They say that if you throw enough of it against the wall, some of it is gonna stick, so keep throwing & good luck!:wallbash:


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

There was a question earlier about staining Trex decking. While I don't have the definitive answer, I think generally you cannot. Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't Trex come in a variety of colors?
Personally, I would not use any sort of composite for decking. 
When Trex and similar products first came out, I could only guess that the longevity of the product might be suspect. It was terribly expensive, and in this part of the world they wanted a Trex installer to do the job. That may have changed now, as this was quite some time ago.
At the time, my son and I were doing wood decks, with red cedar on the surface. Last I heard they were all still good. One of the main Vancouver area lumber yards has several big pictures up on their wall of several of these decks. I have long retired from that business, but it is often interesting to see just how good, or bad as the case may be, some of this new technology really is.
Sometimes you just can't beat the real thing. Especially when it is 1/3 the price!


----------



## tom debenedetti (Aug 29, 2010)

*Trex Accents are Junk*

It is unfortunate about the discoloration but count yourself lucky. Many consumers who got material from the Fernly Nevada plant discovered that the material only last about 3 years. WE are on our second deck and after 6 years it needs full replacement. Now Trex is willing to replace the boards but no help on the major cost of labor to install, screws, disposal of all the rotted boards. We have over 3000 feet and am looking for new material if Trex will refund my retail value. The class action suit seems to have given them a spring board to deny claims or provide minimum satisfaction. Along with the discoloration you can expect the surface to turn to dust as the grain disappears and then the flaking. To anyone who will listen, do not buy Trex material.


----------



## dmaurno (Sep 29, 2010)

I am a market researcher, looking into Trex. If you'd like to share your story (and be heard by Trex), please contact me at [email protected] - I have a few questions about your good and bad experiences. 

And thanks! I'd be pleased to hear from you. 

Best, 

D


----------



## Icandoitdaddy (Dec 9, 2010)

*Beware "Dye lots" in TREX and tannin stains*

TREX has just denied my claim for the second time. They have written into their warranty that variations in color and stains are specifically excluded.

After my contractor installed the deck of Brasilia, the most expensive product, (I was out of town and didn't see it until too late) I noticed that it contained 2 different colors of planks. Turns out, 12 foot boards were one color, 16 ft boards are a brighter color. This gives a striped appearance that TREX denies is a problem. TREX will not admit there are dye lots or any variation in color. They do not advise buyers to watch for variations. 

At this point the deck is less than 6 months old and hasn't begun to show aging effects described in other posts (splitting, etc) EXCEPT black spots all over it.

I met with a Boise rep who promised to write customer service a letter. Do you think he didn't know what the warranty policy is?? NEVER did he state that variations in color are not covered in the warranty, nor did he say that they are par for the course. He made me think that with his imput and photos I might get some relief. Of course, you don't get a copy of the warranty when your contractor buys the product!

He also explained that the black stains were a result of tannins coming to the surface when anything (a chair, a leaf, for instance) sits on the surface. The tannins originate in the wood used to manufacture the product. 

DO NOT BUY TREX!!!


----------



## Bstable (Mar 22, 2011)

ozarkee said:


> My three year old Trex Deck looks awful with dark spots and fading. There are no trees above the deck - blue sky and air. Trex has said they do not honor claims involving discoloration if there is no damage. It looks awful and we paid big bucks for the stuff. Be aware that Trex has a problem and they know it. After putting you through a long warranty process that excludes the dealer and installer - they simply deny the claim. Both the installer and the dealer say our deck is bad - but Trex will not honor any claims. I would not recommend a Trex Deck under any circumstances. :furious:


I found this site due to "leopard spots" appearing on my deck, and was hoping to find a solution that would clean them off. My 16' x 10' deck is less than 3 years old, and almost immediately the spots started. I thought it would be no problem, get a cleaner and clean it.

Nothing has worked, and it seems that even after I clean the spot it reappears, so I believe that it is something coming from the inside and not tree sap. I am going to continue my search, but I have seen this play out before.....there is a definite problem with the product, and the manufacturer will not take the hit under any circumstances. 

FOR NOW, I TOO, AM GOING TO SAY STAY AWAY FROM TREX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jk817 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bstable said:


> I found this site due to "leopard spots" appearing on my deck, and was hoping to find a solution that would clean them off. My 16' x 10' deck is less than 3 years old, and almost immediately the spots started. I thought it would be no problem, get a cleaner and clean it.
> 
> Nothing has worked, and it seems that even after I clean the spot it reappears, so I believe that it is something coming from the inside and not tree sap. I am going to continue my search, but I have seen this play out before.....there is a definite problem with the product, and the manufacturer will not take the hit under any circumstances.
> 
> FOR NOW, I TOO, AM GOING TO SAY STAY AWAY FROM TREX!!!!!!!!!!!!


I bought Trex a few years back. It was soon covered in black spots. I pressure washed it last year and it was clean for a few weeks but then became covered in the black spots again. The solutions I found were to wash it with a mildew/mold cleaning solution and then use a composite deck sealer. I plan on doing this in the next few weeks. I'll try to remember to post if it works.

I am extremely disappointed with Trex and will not buy it again. Funny thing is Trex is now discontinued from the place I bought it at!


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd have to say that the problems stated in this thread are not limited to Trex. My deck is something other than Trex and I forget the brand but it's a similar type and quality and I have the mildew or whatever is causing the blackish stains. I've pressure washed it and that seems to keep it in decent condition for most of the season. One guy at a local Ace Hardware said to NEVER pressure wash a synthetic deck...not totally sure why not if one is sure to not be too heavy with the pressure. Maybe the concern is fading...but I thought the entire board was colored all the way through? But maybe not and just the surface? And of course this is coming from a guy who sells deck cleaner too. The deck cleaner that he sold my wife takes a GREAT deal of scrubbing along with it and I don't think does nearly as good a job as pressure washing...and requires a LOT more elbow grease. 

I'm curious about the sealer that someone mentioned above. Anyone have any links to products?? I would think a good pressure washing followed by a sealing might be a good idea.

ETA: The bottom line is that whether it's Trex or other...synthetic decking is not the panacea it is marketed as. MAYBE it's better than wood...but it's nowhere near what it is presented to be...and is definitely not "maintenance free"!!


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I wonder how they rationalized these problems during testing phases prior to marketing :no:


----------

